

Stupid Reasons Why People Do Startups - #1 - terrencelui
https://plus.google.com/110581693083408452344/posts/8NzEKSVtzaT

======
bking
I agree with you on all except one front. Does the term "startup" always have
to be about technology? Yeah sure, on this board, 99% of the time the
definition has to do with a technology venture, but I think classifying the
typical outcomes of a technology venture as the typical outcomes of a
"startup" leaves a bad image on viable early business strategies of the non-
technology variety.

